# Searching for B24 crew shot down over ADRIATIC sea



## Tony Wilson (Feb 16, 2006)

My grandad has been searching for the identification of crew and aircraft from a B24 Liberator bomber which was ditched in Adriatic sea off Pescaro on June 13Th 1944. The 10 crew were all rescued by Royal navy motor launch 1046. We have had various conflicting reports but nothing concrete as yet please help ? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We. have photographic evidence of the rescue and a living relative of the rescue team.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Have you tried this site? :

http://b24bw.proboards33.com/index.cgi?


----------



## sebastianwoof (Jun 11, 2006)

HI Tony: My name is Albert Sterlini. I have a 90 year old neighbor here in Michigan who told me the following Story. His name is Shaban Peshtani. 

In 1943 as a member of the resistance he was taken to the Albanian coast where he took charge of an injured Staff Sergeant John Schumaker. Please understand that there are variations in spelling Schumaker and that Peshtani didn't speak English at the time.

I am wondering about a possible connection to the plane you speak of.

Sgt. Schumaker told Peshtani that his plane's target was Durres. Peshtani hid and fed Schumaker for some six months. He turned him over to the "British Military Commission" as he described it. He even recalls the name of the British Colonel: MacClean (spelling?)

Peshtani is quite spry and rattled off Schumaker's addres as 4000 Ocean Parkway, Brooklyn, NY.

Peshtani ended up in a refugee camp for 7 years. He married an Italian Nurse from Modena and came to the U.S. in the mid to late '50's. This explaines why he never had a chance to follow up on Schumaker. When he did with the telephone operator, he had no luck.

Peshtani always wondered how Schumaker made ouT. He would be overjoyed to hear from him. Hopefully, Schumaker is still living. If not, heariing from Schumaker's family would certainly be most satisfying.

I didin't spell scheck. so forgive me for any errors.

If you have any thoughts on how I can pursue this for Peshtani, please let me know.

Best wishes. Albert Sterlini 2202 Derby Rd. Birmingham, MI 48009
cell: 248 470 2202 email: [email protected]


----------



## Erich (Jun 11, 2006)

try posting on:

www.armyairforces.com

many vets and those close to them via familie and friends here ........

much success !

Erich ♫


----------

